# Table Buttons at Restaurants



## JamBox (Oct 13, 2017)

What are those things installed on tables at restaurants that call servers?


----------



## Alyssandro (Oct 12, 2017)

JamBox said:


> What are those things installed on tables at restaurants that call servers?


Those are service buttons or call buttons. You will see them at places with busier hours.


----------



## JamBox (Oct 13, 2017)

Alyssandro said:


> Those are service buttons or call buttons. You will see them at places with busier hours.


Where do they sell those at? I'm pretty sure I won't be able to find them at Costco's or Walmart.


----------



## Alyssandro (Oct 12, 2017)

JamBox said:


> Where do they sell those at? I'm pretty sure I won't be able to find them at Costco's or Walmart.


If you look online, search for things like call buttons or pagers for restaurants, etc. Amazon has a few but the qualities on their are pretty crap. What you want are water resistant buttons as they are the most durable. Syscall makes pretty good ones.


----------



## JamBox (Oct 13, 2017)

Alyssandro said:


> If you look online, search for things like call buttons or pagers for restaurants, etc. Amazon has a few but the qualities on their are pretty crap. What you want are water resistant buttons as they are the most durable. Syscall makes pretty good ones.


Thanks for the info. I have been seriously considering installing them. My place is a small sandwich shop but I think having these will make my customers much more comfortable than raising their hands.


----------

